# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  Laboratory robots, Peak Analysis & Automation Ltd, Farnborough, Hampshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Peak Analysis & Automation Ltd

paa-automation.com/products/kx-2-collaborative-laboratory-robot

----------


## Airicist

paa robot: High speed pick and place with a Mitsubishi RP-5AH SCARA robot

Uploaded on Dec 11, 2009




> paa Laboratory Automation, workcell with a Mitsubishi RP-5AH SCARA robot in an automate.it safecel L with light curtain protection used for pick and place, colony picking and reliability testing with full sample traceability by PAA Lab Auto

----------


## Airicist

paa corporate video scara

Published on Feb 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Overview of the operation of a tracked robot system at Evotec, France

Published on Feb 8, 2016




> This tracked robot system allows flexible sample preparation and analysis in a busy pharmaceutical testing laboratory.

----------


## Airicist

Review of PAA robot systems

Published on May 12, 2017




> This ia a review of PAA robot systems including collaborative robot implementation and carts for cell replication and compound screening

----------


## Airicist

PAA KX-2 collaborative laboratory robot

Jul 31, 2020




> PAA's introductory video for our flexible, safe, and reliable laboratory automation collaborative KX-2 robot.

----------

